

Why Women Still Can't Have It All - septerr
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/why-women-still-cant-have-it-all/309020/

======
septerr
This is what we should be talking about instead of why there aren't enough
women in Tech (there isn't much talk about about why there aren't enough men
in sewing). Women can choose to go into tech or not, that's their prerogative.
Tech is not the issue, the problem is the demands that society and culture put
on women which restricts their growth in any industry, not just tech.

